# Hurricane Florence



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wondering how many of our members will be effected by this. What are your plans to deal with it. Sounds like all you can do is pack up and run. When will the store shelves will be empty.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ning-conditions-toward-east-coast/1253945002/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Wondering how many of our members will be effected by this. What are your plans to deal with it. Sounds like all you can do is pack up and run. When will the store shelves will be empty.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...ning-conditions-toward-east-coast/1253945002/


shelves & coolers are empty - long long gas lines everywhere - the Weather Channel Grim Reaper is on the coast >>> haven't heard anything about the various disaster command centers prepping up ....


----------



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

The only good thing about facing a Hurricane is, you could call it a practice run for living through an event where you were forced to use some of your prep skills. Find out what worked and what didn't. Perhaps find out if you had everything you needed or too much? Seeing how the community comes together in the face of a challenge or who you can trust or not.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I used to live in "Hurricane ally."

To me, it was, ok, check over all the preps and stock up on anything that appears to be lacking. Gas up the car. Check the BOB in case I have to bail out.
Determine now, where I am going to go if I have to bail out. 

Naturally there was a lot of talk, hype, and anxiety at work. 
Keep a cool and level head and make the decisions as those phase lines come.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here in central PA we are in no danger from the hurricane. That said, it has been pouring heavy rain for days now. The ground is saturated and streams are flooding. These conditions usually produce downed trees with associated power failures. If the hurricane causes the aditional rainfall predicted, I’m sure we will be dealing with many many downed trees. I tested my generators yesterday and found my diesel starting batteries dead. I am correcting that situation now. Better to test out and inventory everything early!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Washington Post

September 10 at 12:10 PM
Hurricane Florence is rapidly intensifying on its path toward the East Coast and is now a Category 4 with 130 mph winds, the National Hurricane Center said in a special update. Florence is expected to strengthen to 150 mph just prior to landfall somewhere on the Southeast or Mid-Atlantic Coast on Thursday night.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

We’re not expecting anything from Florence here in Southeast Alabama. I enjoy a good storm though, always have! Especially now that I’ve retired from my emergency essential federal position. Gone are the days of madness evacuating thousands of aircraft ahead of the storm. Then dealing with unorganized chaos while running rescue operations afterwards. Unfortunately, Mrs MikeTango is still emergency essential and will be safely tucked away staffing a high level EOC during the next storm. Which leaves me enjoying the weather alone. At least for the next few years...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I would not evacuate for a Cat One, but a forecasted direct hit by anything stronger would see the wife and I leave.
Load up the horses and dogs, her truck pulling the horse trailer, my truck the camper and we’re gone.
Nothing we can do about the chickens.

Wife went through Irma last year alone, I was in Kansas City. We had damage but no loss of life, human or animal.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers said


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Just a heads up.

Hurricane Florence is the result of man-made climate change.

President Donald J. Trump is responsible for it.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Our town is acting silly. Yesterday I went grocery shopping like I always do. Insane, and at 730 AM.
I filled up yesterday, as usual, as truck gets one week per tank. .
I have spare car with 20 gallons and a 7 gallon can..
Water, plenty. And, I started looking at where I could store water, i have all kinds of things. Water Bob, 30 gallon storage bins ( fill partially), 8 gallon jugs that were OJ Minute made containers. I have plenty of easy to eat and prep foods. And a grill.
My wife just called and gas stations are running out and full of cars.. WTF people.
I have 2 sources of fuel I can take if needed too, FIL spare car as he is on vacation and a truck that no one drives much.
But, I am kinda seeing the light as others are not prepared..at all


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> Our town is acting silly. Yesterday I went grocery shopping like I always do. Insane, and at 730 AM.
> I filled up yesterday, as usual, as truck gets one week per tank. .
> I have spare car with 20 gallons and a 7 gallon can..
> Water, plenty. And, I started looking at where I could store water, i have all kinds of things. Water Bob, 30 gallon storage bins ( fill partially), 8 gallon jugs that were OJ Minute made containers. I have plenty of easy to eat and prep foods. And a grill.
> ...


The crazies do tend to surface for the pre-storm ritual...


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Robie said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> Hurricane Florence is the result of man-made climate change.
> 
> ...


Now THAT'S funny! I needed a good laugh, thanks...


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Robie said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> Hurricane Florence is the result of man-made climate change.
> 
> ...


 Are you sure?? Cause I just watched obammy take credit for everything and that Trump hasn't really done a thing.

Back to the hurricane. It doesn't look good, Fox is reporting the storm may strengthen to a Cat 5 before landfall. Then just sit once on land and dump "historic amounts of rain" inland. Causing massive flooding and damage for a few days. There is a strong high pressure system to the north and west so the storm will have no place to go.

Not to mention the 2 storms brewing out to sea.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Steve40th said:


> Our town is acting silly. Yesterday I went grocery shopping like I always do. Insane, and at 730 AM.
> I filled up yesterday, as usual, as truck gets one week per tank. .
> I have spare car with 20 gallons and a 7 gallon can..
> Water, plenty. And, I started looking at where I could store water, i have all kinds of things. Water Bob, 30 gallon storage bins ( fill partially), 8 gallon jugs that were OJ Minute made containers. I have plenty of easy to eat and prep foods. And a grill.
> ...


Just noticed you live in Goose Creek, SC

I lived there, N. Charleston, Hanahan, Summerville and Daniel Island a long time ago.

Good luck.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Imagine the electric grid has been down for a week or two. No commercial radio, no tv, no weather reports, no forecasts, no satellite images, gas stations aren’t pumping and this MASSIVE HURRICANE is bearing down on the coast... Will you survive?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

To those in the path I say good luck and hope your ready. Be safe. looks like we have something brewing in the Caribbean that may form so I am watching that. Heavy rain all this week so we are saturated. Last years Harvey reinforced the idea of being prepared. I was not one of the fools rolling around in an isle at wally world with some dumbass for the last can of beans. I only saw the need for minor improvements to be made in prepping for a storm, mostly having to do with water run off.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

reading some of the hurricane postings - lots and lots of prep advice - some of the prep listings are right off some official type website >>>>> and as usual bad to terrible advice ...

one thing I've seen a number of times in various ways is using regular plastic film sheeting for potable water usage - in fact one one listing was advising lining garbage cans with garbage bags >>>> that's an absolute NOOOOO!! 

secondly - the old old wive's tale of storing your valuable in a dishwasher - sorry that's just terrible advice that just never dies ....

you guys see any bad/terrible hurricane/storm advice?????


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Robie said:


> Just a heads up.
> 
> Hurricane Florence is the result of man-made climate change.
> 
> ...


that political wrangling is just going to be INTENSE - Crazy Auntie Max will be grabbing blacks with a camera itch and complaining about "Trump's racism" in the hurricane recovery areas - you can already pick out the bitching politicians - be willing to bet that Puerto Rico has a whole new "not equal" bitch ....


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

I hope everyone is ready, that storm is setting up to be the next Harvey. As one of the many who lived through it, it aint nothin' to laugh at.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I would not evacuate for a Cat One, but a forecasted direct hit by anything stronger would see the wife and I leave.
> Load up the horses and dogs, her truck pulling the horse trailer, my truck the camper and we're gone.
> Nothing we can do about the chickens.
> 
> Wife went through Irma last year alone, I was in Kansas City. We had damage but no loss of life, human or animal.


Pretty much the same here but we wouldn't leave unless it's a 4 or more. Been through 2 and 3's and Harvey flooding. Yup, load up the horses and trucks and head out. Chickens are on their own.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The bitch of it is the 98th annual reunion of the Society of the 5th Infantry Division is the last weekend in September, two weeks away.
In Norfolk.
I had planned to pull my travel trailer and set up in an RV Park just outside the city to save money over the hotel rate.
I sure hope the campground will still be standing.
At our age, plus the Agent Orange exposure, each reunion may be our last.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I followed a link from Drudge about Amazon dropping certain books they don't agree with, and it lead to an InfoWars page. On the page, there was a live broadcast from Paul Joseph Watson going on, so I clicked "unmute". (I'm a sucker for an angry brit accent).
I listened for 10 minutes, and didn't notice that the segment had ended, and Alex Jones had started speaking... until he mentioned Hurricane Florence.
He had an article that stated there were 10 nuclear power plants in the area of potential impact from Florence. He claimed it was expected to be a Cat 6 storm when it hits.

Has anyone else heard of this concern? Is this another Jones crazy claim, or is this legit?
From the pic of plants from the U.S. Nuclear wiki article, it sure seems credible.








Anybody worried about this?

Fukushima was one plant...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Right off the bat, there is no Cat 6. Five is as high as it goes.
Florida has had nuclear power plants since the 1980’s. And we seem to attract hurricanes.
This hasn’t been an issue yet. 
I think AJ is being his usual hysterical bombastic self.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Right off the bat, there is no Cat 6. Five is as high as it goes.
> Florida has had nuclear power plants since the 1980's. And we seem to attract hurricanes.
> This hasn't been an issue yet.
> I think AJ is being his usual hysterical bombastic self.


I'm not anywhere near a hurricane zone, so I've never familiarized myself with the scale. I'd heard of Cat 5's, but not a 6.
I figured Jonesy was being Jonesy, and riling up his listeners, as any good ENTERTAINER would do.
Still, if a Cat 4-5 hits a plant head on, are they built to withstand that?
Florida has had two 4s and one 5 in those years. Not having the paths in front of me, I wonder if they passed close to any plants or not.

Is AJ a credible news source? Hardly.
Does a blind squirrel still find an acorn? Occasionally.
I would HATE for this to be the time he's right.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

He's not. It's like the 17th article of the constitution.

Saying a hurricane is a chance to practice prepping is like saying a shootout is a chance to practice weapon handling. (If you really believed that, you'd carry a random blank around so you can practice malfunction drills under fire.)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> He's not. It's like the 17th article of the constitution.


It seems the main concern is the flooding from the storm surge possibly knocking out cooling systems. The storm surge is anticipated to push 15-20ft waves.
They better have backup power in place, and a plan to divert that water.
I sure hope he's wrong. A meltdown could lead to a fallout cloud making its way up the entire east coast.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> It seems the main concern is the flooding from the storm surge possibly knocking out cooling systems. The storm surge is anticipated to push 15-20ft waves.
> They better have backup power in place, and a plan to divert that water.
> I sure hope he's wrong. A meltdown could lead to a fallout cloud making its way up the entire east coast.


I'm sure the designers of the reactors took this into consideration.

For example, the plant at Fort Pierce, Florida is within 1/2 mile of the beach, but between it and the ocean is a tall bluff, plus the Intracoastal Waterway, that would stop any storm surge.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm sure the designers of the reactors took this into consideration.
> 
> For example, the plant at Fort Pierce, Florida is within 1/2 mile of the beach, but between it and the ocean is a tall bluff, plus the Intracoastal Waterway, that would stop any storm surge.


Professional "designers" built the Fukushima plant, the New Orleans' levvys, and formulated the emergency shutdown experiment that triggered the Chernobyl meltdown. As long as humans are designing things, things will continue to fail humans.
I trust you'll forgive me if I forgo placing my full trust in human designs.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Hurricane humor


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Professional "designers" built the Fukushima plant, the New Orleans' levvys, and formulated the emergency shutdown experiment that triggered the Chernobyl meltdown. As long as humans are designing things, things will continue to fail humans.
> I trust you'll forgive me if I forgo placing my full trust in human designs.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

The alternative to imperfect design is not perfect design. The alternative is no design.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm sure the designers of the reactors took this into consideration.
> 
> For example, the plant at Fort Pierce, Florida is within 1/2 mile of the beach, but between it and the ocean is a tall bluff, plus the Intracoastal Waterway, that would stop any storm surge.


Better than nothing, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

NO reason to prepare for a fake hurricane. Neus is all fake and cannot be trusted so why bother listening . 

For real this is going to pollute a lot of towns near hog farms with a chance of issues with nuclear plants. The flooding in W. Virginia will likely kill at least a few people cause many others to loose cars/homes. If you live in W. Virginia make sure you move vehicles up the mountain. Several storms behind this one that could seriously do some damage not so much wind but flooding. If this one stalls out and drops huge amounts of water as predicted and then is followed by two more within two weeks the flooding is going to be very bad.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm forecasted to be hit within 5 miles of the eye. I'd like to think I can't be more prepared. Time will tell. I have no doubts that I will find the holes in my prepping with this one...


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Speaking as a sailor, if one faces the direction a hurricane is moving, it's the section from 1200 to 0400 that is to be avoided at all costs at sea.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Professional "designers" built the Fukushima plant, the New Orleans' levvys, and formulated the emergency shutdown experiment that triggered the Chernobyl meltdown. As long as humans are designing things, things will continue to fail humans.
> I trust you'll forgive me if I forgo placing my full trust in human designs.


I can't speak for the Japs, but New Orleans let their system of pumps fall into disrepair which led to the levee failures. Chernobyl? I only trust Russian designed small arms, and some of those are junk.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

stormpulse website just showed a few models of florence shifting on the coast and splitting Columbia and Charleston SC


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

We're about 90 miles in from the coast and other than heavy rain we're planning on bugging in. Course we may lose power, but all that's taken care of and we'll eat well for the first few days while emptying the fridge. Bathing will be an issue, but not waste disposal.  

So those of you in the path be safe and don't wait too long before deciding what to do


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> We're about 90 miles in from the coast and other than heavy rain we're planning on bugging in. Course we may lose power, but all that's taken care of and we'll eat well for the first few days while emptying the fridge. * Bathing will be an issue*, but not waste disposal.
> 
> So those of you in the path be safe and don't wait too long before deciding what to do


Get yourself under an eve and lather up. Going to be warm rain so not a cold shower. Rain water is pretty clean for bathing.

Best of luck w/the storm. have a chainsaw or two that work to deal with trees


----------



## rmcmurry (Jan 29, 2016)

Y'all be safe!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hope most are prepared. Of course they are not. In that case I hope they leave some will not. Those that stay Wish you the best. This is not a SHTF event it is temporary. Play it smart and it will be back close to normal in no time.
Lock it up, board it up. take important documents with you and stuff you need and head to you bother, sister or some one else house farther inland for a visit. Going to catch hell for this but I assume the folks in NC are a bit brighter in general than those in LA. and Mississippi.
When this is over we will pass out Darwin awards.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks like its taking a southern turn. Relief from the eye wall...but flooding still a concern. I think we'll be okay...I have high hopes.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don’t forget, the strongest part of a hurricane is the quadrant from 12 o’clock to 3 o’clock.
So if it goes south of you, you’re going to be on the wrong side.
Be careful!!


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

I wonder if the media will show images and videos of all the black people from the projects breaking into stores in the aftermath of the storm fighting to steal as many pairs of Nike’s as they can get their slimy hands on?

“Yo mutha fu**ers, dees here Nike’s be stinkin’ like pig sh1t... You’s crackas owe me a new pair!” But you stole them... “Stealin’s wut ni**ers do, yeah... it’s not my fault!”


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

MikeTango said:


> I wonder if the media will show images and videos of all the black people from the projects breaking into stores in the aftermath of the storm fighting to steal as many pairs of Nike's as they can get their slimy hands on?
> 
> "Yo mutha fu**ers, dees here Nike's be stinkin' like pig sh1t... You's crackas owe me a new pair!" But you stole them... "Stealin's wut ni**ers do, yeah... it's not my fault!"


There were black people at work talking about looters. Not them, but the fact many there dont want to leave because they know people will be ready to pounce once people bug out.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

MikeTango said:


> I wonder if the media will show images and videos of all the black people from the projects breaking into stores in the aftermath of the storm fighting to steal as many pairs of Nike's as they can get their slimy hands on?
> 
> "Yo mutha fu**ers, dees here Nike's be stinkin' like pig sh1t... You's crackas owe me a new pair!" But you stole them... "Stealin's wut ni**ers do, yeah... it's not my fault!"


"global warming made me do it" .......


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I would not evacuate for a Cat One, but a forecasted direct hit by anything stronger would see the wife and I leave.
> Load up the horses and dogs, her truck pulling the horse trailer, my truck the camper and we're gone.
> Nothing we can do about the chickens.
> 
> Wife went through Irma last year alone, I was in Kansas City. We had damage but no loss of life, human or animal.


I remember that!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> I remember that!


The roofers were so backed up, I signed an agreement for a new roof in September, had the insurance check in hand, roof was finally put on in March.
6 months with tarps on the roof.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

From the Washington Post:

Note to Readers
The Post has removed article limits on coverage of Hurricane Florence to make these stories available without a subscription.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

So generous


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

Down to a Cat 2.
If it does stall, there still can be massive flooding.

https://apnews.com/58781157df70417ca4168b48bdc9e3c2


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The media is milking this for all its worth. It seems like the Apocalypse is coming..


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Florence: I'm coming for you.
VA & SC: Please don't
NC: Bring it

Florence: The hell did you say to me?
VA & SC: NC, dude shut the blank up!
NC: Screw that and screw her windy butt. Punk arse bitch is only a CAT 3.

Florence: *powers up to CAT 4* still wanna talk crap!?
VA & SC: ... nope, we're good
NC: Not only am I going to CONTINUE to talk crap, we got Jim Cantore on his way and we are meme'ing the heck out of you.

Florence: you have got to be kidding. Ok fine, I got something for you. *begins powering up to CAT 5*
VA & SC: ......
NC: that's cool, we already have facebook events planned such as welcoming parties, blowing all the fans at you, firing guns at you... we've cleared out ABC stores and are ready to get LIT. Bring it on turbo.

Florence: you... you guys are serious? You really aren't scared of me? But... but I.... I put so much effort into this.
VA & SC: *waiting anxiously*
NC: *chugs beer* get screwed

Florence: fine, I'll leave *shifts south*
VA: *sigh of relief*
SC: Damn it NC, you are the worst big brother ever!
NC: time to man up bitch, that damn hurricane is mad


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Steve, that was a great post! Cat 2 means nothing. Still a ton of energy with the storm and gusts are still Cat 4 speed. But as a North Carolinian...we're ready.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Do the "Experts" really know what the storm will really do or become, or is it just a guess like most politicians usually make? IO, "What a joke".


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

The hype and drama is beyond ridiculous! I can’t stand it...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The news is all about selling papers and getting link click revenue.
It hasn't been about delivering accurate information to the public for quite some time now.

The narrative must be pushed, regardless of reality.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The news is all about selling papers and getting link click revenue.
> It hasn't been about delivering accurate information to the public for quite some time now.
> 
> The narrative must be pushed, regardless of reality.


Keeping the sheeple in fear so they turn to government.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Someone got electrocuted plugging in a generator during hurricane Florence. 

That is something to think about. Knowing how to safely operate your machinery. Very unfortunate.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The roofers were so backed up, I signed an agreement for a new roof in September, had the insurance check in hand, roof was finally put on in March.
> 6 months with tarps on the roof.


Did the insurance cover the full for your repairs?

During Sandy we had some damage to the house here in New Jersey and the insurance guys were pretty stingy. We got some compensation but it didn't cover the total cost.

Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> Did the insurance cover the full for your repairs?
> 
> During Sandy we had some damage to the house here in New Jersey and the insurance guys were pretty stingy. We got some compensation but it didn't cover the total cost.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


No. The roof was 20 years old, insurance covered about 2/3 the rest came from my retirement savings.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> No. The roof was 20 years old, insurance covered about 2/3 the rest came from my retirement savings.


So that was sort of a mixed outcome, right? It stinks to have it taken out of retirement funds, but then 20 years is about all that's to be expected from a roof, or so I'm told.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> So that was sort of a mixed outcome, right? It stinks to have it taken out of retirement funds, but then 20 years is about all that's to be expected from a roof, or so I'm told.


Well, that retirement fund paid off the hay shed, the new roof, a new Husqvarna riding mower for the wife, 3 trips to 5th Infantry reunions for me ($1500 - $2,000 a shot), a whole lot of unexpected expenses, automotive repairs, and more. 
It has certainly "earned its keep". I'm glad we have it.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

We got lucky. Storm reached us as a CAT 1....little bit of flooding and such. A few people died from bad luck...but my family made it. We made it because I'm prepared. We thrived the whole ordeal. My heart truly hurts for those that perished. But we are all okay.


----------



## Steven (Oct 30, 2017)

Yup,

No fake news here... :vs_blush:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> So that was sort of a mixed outcome, right? It stinks to have it taken out of retirement funds, but then 20 years is about all that's to be expected from a roof, or so I'm told.


 This is why you go Steel. No more temporary Roofs. And they really don't cost that much more.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yeah I've seen a lot of them in Vermont not so many here in New Jersey. Do they have steel roofs where you are Smitty?


Smitty901 said:


> This is why you go Steel. No more temporary Roofs. And they really don't cost that much more.


Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> This is why you go Steel. No more temporary Roofs. And they really don't cost that much more.


We were going to go with steel simply because whenever there's a wildfire in the Okefenokee Wildlife Refuge we get hot ash. We were thinking about fire protection. 
For a complete re roof with 25 year asphalt shingles our cost was $5,900. To put steel on would have been $9,000 with a 50 year warranty. 
I'm 70, wife is 72, we didn't need a 50 year roof.
As it was they stripped it down to bare plywood, everything was sound. On went the roll felt and shingles. They were done and gone in four hours.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> Yeah I've seen a lot of them in Vermont not so many here in New Jersey. Do they have steel roofs where you are Smitty?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S337TL using Tapatalk


 Yes my other house is all steel and this house will soon be all Steel and I will never look back. Steel is much lighter, goes on faster. stands up to all types of weather better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We were going to go with steel simply because whenever there's a wildfire in the Okefenokee Wildlife Refuge we get hot ash. We were thinking about fire protection.
> For a complete re roof with 25 year asphalt shingles our cost was $5,900. To put steel on would have been $9,000 with a 50 year warranty.
> I'm 70, wife is 72, we didn't need a 50 year roof.
> As it was they stripped it down to bare plywood, everything was sound. On went the roll felt and shingles. They were done and gone in four hours.


 When you look at the big fire in Gatlinburg TN few years back look at the homes that burned and the ones that were passed over. The steel roof homes escaped the fire.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> We were going to go with steel simply because whenever there's a wildfire in the Okefenokee Wildlife Refuge we get hot ash. We were thinking about fire protection.
> For a complete re roof with 25 year asphalt shingles our cost was $5,900. To put steel on would have been $9,000 with a 50 year warranty.
> I'm 70, wife is 72, we didn't need a 50 year roof.
> As it was they stripped it down to bare plywood, everything was sound. On went the roll felt and shingles. They were done and gone in four hours.


I use cedar shakes as fire starters. Sometimes I sit and watch as the flames burst up into the cordwood and think "this is roofing material for idiots..."

Fire is one of the best reasons I can think of for a steel roof. We went with asphalt too, for exactly the same reason you guys did.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes my other house is all steel and this house will soon be all Steel and I will never look back. Steel is much lighter, goes on faster. stands up to all types of weather better.


The roofing company we used is a well known, Christian family owned operation. That is one reason we went with them.
The owner's son is the one who comes out and does the estimates, and he noted one drawback to steel roofs - if a panel gets dented or damaged by flying debris, it is not a quick and easy fix.
And, since we get many tropical storms, and a hurricane every once in a while, the possibility of flying debris is real.
Heck, a plain old North Florida summer thunderstorm usually packs 60+ MPH winds.

Plus, due to the fact we are up in age and on fixed income he suggested the 25 years shingles were all we really needed.
I appreciate honest people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The roofing company we used is a well known, Christian family owned operation. That is one reason we went with them.
> The owner's son is the one who comes out and does the estimates, and he noted one drawback to steel roofs - if a panel gets dented or damaged by flying debris, it is not a quick and easy fix.
> And, since we get many tropical storms, and a hurricane every once in a while, the possibility of flying debris is real.
> Heck, a plain old North Florida summer thunderstorm usually packs 60+ MPH winds.
> ...


 Panels are easy to fix . That is the cool thing just pull it off and slap a new one down. But i have never seen one damaged. likely if a panle was damaged the whole roof would be gone anyway. They have for years made big money replacing shingle type roofs.
Now at an older age maybe not a big deal if you want the new owner to deal with it . the other house when I did it I never wanted to touch it again . The plan is working. Also here the cost difference is not that big as it seems to be in FL. Also saving on insurance.

Old house the panels are 32 feet long and if it were not for the length one man could lift them. This house was done in 1 day. This house has the log cabin that stood here inside the walls


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Very strange that a metal roof is costing so much more than a shingle roof. When I redid my roof it was the opposite. And the installation time was less and that was just the wife and I doing it. I must say I did get the metal from a Mennonite / Amish owned and operated lumber yard.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Me and dad put the steel roof on this house right after hurricane Rita. Of course, this is just a simple gable roof. We used the heaviest gauge available (I forget the specifics). The man we bought it from told us the #1 reason metal roofs fail is because they are not attached well enough, so we bought good hardware and used plenty of it, especially at the edges where wind can get under it. So far there has never been a problem with it, not even during hurricane Ike. The highest gust measured locally during that storm was 159mph. Once during the night we heard metal tearing and though the roof blew off, turns out it was metal from another roof somewhere flying around the yard.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

ekim said:


> Very strange that a metal roof is costing so much more than a shingle roof. When I redid my roof it was the opposite. And the installation time was less and that was just the wife and I doing it. I must say I did get the metal from a Mennonite / Amish owned and operated lumber yard.


 Some jack the labor price up on Steel . They know they won't be back .


----------

